

Unskilled and Destitute Are Hiring Targets for Fukushima Cleanup - fennecfoxen
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/17/world/asia/unskilled-and-destitute-are-hiring-targets-for-fukushima-cleanup.html

======
fennecfoxen
> They ignored alarms warning of an overflow because so many tanks are near
> capacity, alarms ring all the time.

Now that's just bad design, an accident waiting to happen. :(

